# pregnant mare allow stallion to mount her



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

I have mare who got served by stallion on March 10, after 25 days she rejected the stallion. I thought she was pregnant. By the end of may while I was riding we Zane a cross stallion where she behaved like in heat. He mounted her. After 25 days I get he Close to stallion she refused. I had the vet checked her on mid of august by ultrasound. The test was positive and he told me there is big change she is bred from the first stallion. Is this possible? Any one had such e prince before


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ER... he mounted her WHILE you were riding????

I don't see any reason it wouldn't be possible.

I wouldn't let it happen a) it sounds like you have horses breeding willy nilly and no control and b) I would be concern about damage to the foal.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Not at all unusual for a mare to stand for a stallion while pregnant, often up to 3 months pregnant.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

I heard that mare ask for stallion after being served between 60 to 90 days to secure the pregnancy. Having stallion mount her help release some horomone; l forgot what it us called. Is this true?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

No. That is not how pregnancy works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Shamekh how old are you? And if I may also ask, what country are you from? Do you know anything about breeding or broodmares? Foals?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*mare mounted twice by 2 stallions.*

well i think foghorn leg horn should be on this one on this comment im confused to the question being asked.
the answer is no the first stallion will have started the ball roleing if you decided to use another stallion its to late as nature has started in makeing a foal from the first.
the other problem is disease from the second stallion and also injering the mare.
if you could discribe what has happend we could make more sence out of what your asking.
all i hope is that jerry springer does not jump on the band waggon on this one on who's foal it is.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

38 
Years. I am in Jordan. I earned my graduate degrees from us. I have been around horses two years. This is my first mare and most likely will be the last. I have been reading about pregnant mare that will let stallion mount her. Believe Me I have excellent skills researching things. That is what j do for living Conducting research. So far I have not found any definite answer to my question.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

The story again:I have mare who got served by stallion on March 10, after 25 days, I tested her pregency by make her Close to stallion, she rejected the stallion. I thought she was pregnant. By the end of May while I was riding we came a cross stallion; she started behaving like in heat, her vulva starting fliping. The stallion owner and I thought she is not pregnant. The owner was nice enough to let his stallion mount her with full penetration. She wanted that, not me. Actually two days later she ran away looking for that stallion. On June 20, I tested her pregenancy by offering her a stallion. At that time she rejected him as sign of pregenancy. I had the vet checked her on the mid of August by ultrasound. The test was positive and he thought she is over 4 months pregenant. If she is over 4 months. That means she let another stallion bred her while she is pregnant. That is way weird to me.

My question was will pregnant mare allow stallion mount her?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

NO most mares will not let a stallion mount her once she catches and is in foal. Because your in Jordan, the Middle East, you may not have access to a good vet who knows reproduction as well as our vets here in the United States. What you NEED to do if you can, is get a vet out to confirm that yes she is in foal. Check her at 60 days and again at 90 days, ensure that she does not have twins, as letting a mare go who could have twins is bad, you could loose the foals and the mare or both. 

Just because you have excellent skills in research does not mean you have a good solid working knowledge and skill of mares in foal. They need a higher nutritional food, they need hay, fresh water, light exercise till they show and are heavier, things like that. Do you know what to do when she does foal? Do you have a foaling kit? A vet on stand by in case something happens? How many foals has she had if any? How did she birth them? 

Some things to think about.


----------



## shamekh (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, see you start by saying MOST mare will not ..... . We know she is pregenant now. My concern she might be 290 days or 200 days pregnant. Her belly start getting large. Recently, she does not like it when I tight the girth. I ride her almost twice a week, each trip around 7 miles; it took around 50 minutes.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

shamekh said:


> Thanks, see you start by saying MOST mare will not ..... . We know she is pregenant now. My concern she might be 290 days or 200 days pregnant. Her belly start getting large. Recently, she does not like it when I tight the girth. I ride her almost twice a week, each trip around 7 miles; it took around 50 minutes.


Tightening the girth may be uncomfortable for her, hence why she doesn't like it. You have had a vet to check on her to ensure she isn't carrying twins then?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

shamekh said:


> The story again:I have mare who got served by stallion on March 10, after 25 days, I tested her pregency by make her Close to stallion, she rejected the stallion. I thought she was pregnant. By the end of May while I was riding we came a cross stallion; she started behaving like in heat, her vulva starting fliping. The stallion owner and I thought she is not pregnant. The owner was nice enough to let his stallion mount her with full penetration. She wanted that, not me. Actually two days later she ran away looking for that stallion. On June 20, I tested her pregenancy by offering her a stallion. At that time she rejected him as sign of pregenancy. I had the vet checked her on the mid of August by ultrasound. The test was positive and he thought she is over 4 months pregenant. If she is over 4 months. That means she let another stallion bred her while she is pregnant. That is way weird to me.
> 
> My question was will pregnant mare allow stallion mount her?


Yes, a pregnant mare will sometimes allow a stallion to mount. However, Your first "test" only tells that the mare is not in heat AT THAT TIME, not that she is pregnant. The vet check is the test to rely on, not presenting her to the stallion.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Some mares will have false heats while pregnant and stand for a stallion to mount. The big risk is to the foal already developing in the uterus when the mare is standing for a later stallion. Infections from later breedings during pregnancy can kill a foal. Testing a mare for pregnancy by bringing near a stallion is very inaccurate and does not tell you if your mare is pregnant with twins which is commonly fatal to mare, foals or both mare and twin foals. Twin pregnancy is common in horses, a surviving mare and foals from a twin pregnancy is rare. If you want to test a mare's receptiveness to a stallion after breeding, you count the days from her first cover date, not the last and start teasing her by a stallion 21 days after her first cover date. Trying to tease a mare 25 days after she was last covered, she is likely to not be receptive to a stallion even if she isn't pregnant. Some mares also have false pregnancy and will refuse a stallion because their hormones tell them that they are pregnant but there is nothing inside. This is why early ultrasounds are important, check for twins early enough to pinch one off if there are twins and to verify if a mare is pregnant. 

Go by the first cover date of the first stallion she was bred to when counting days in foal, but be ready for a long foal watch if she is currently pregnant by the second stallion. Read everything you can about foaling mares but let nature run its course during labor unless there is a problem. Then you get the vet rushed there and hope for the best because foaling problems are more than an inexperienced owner can do properly on their own.


----------



## Ranjo (Jan 23, 2021)

shamekh said:


> 38
> Years. I am in Jordan. I earned my graduate degrees from us. I have been around horses two years. This is my first mare and most likely will be the last. I have been reading about pregnant mare that will let stallion mount her. Believe Me I have excellent skills researching things. That is what j do for living Conducting research. So far I have not found any definite answer to my question.


Yes, some do accept even though she is pregnant. You know what your doing. Horses are just different yes. But some like studs more than others...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Six year old thread...


----------

